# Minikin v1.5



## Mahir (11/1/17)

Looking for a black Minikin v1.5 in South Africa


----------



## Nasier123 (12/1/17)

hi

im selling mine but with the griffin 25 top airflow for 1600


----------



## Mahir (12/1/17)

How much for the mod, no batteries


----------

